
Linkedin let their https certificate of all subdomains expire - bartkappenburg
https://uk.linkedin.com/
======
bartkappenburg
It expired 13.00 CEST today:
[https://twitter.com/bartkappenburg/status/936213488388669440](https://twitter.com/bartkappenburg/status/936213488388669440)

